# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Iemand ervaring met Tempocol?

## anjavd1

Ik kreeg vandaag tempocol voorgeschreven door de dokter ivm Winderigheid in maag en darmen en diaree. Ik moet dit een maand nemen. Heeft iemand ervaring met Tempocol?

----------


## Kabo

Ja, sinds kort van huisarts recept Tempocol gekregen. Bleek dat het ook zonder recept te verkrijgen was bij apotheek. Scheelde weer extra kosten die de apotheker voor een middel met recept rekende. Maar ja.... Dat weet ik nu dus!
Pepermuntolie wordt de laatste tijd veel genoemd bij PDS. Mijn huisarts was er erg enthousiast over en heeft me uitgebreid verteld dat Tempocol het enige goede middel met pepermuntolie is omdat het als enige het predikaat "geneesmiddel" mag gebruiken! Er zijn zoveel andere middeltjes maar die hebben veel lagere doseringen en dat zijn dus geen geneesmiddelen, dus zijn veel minder gecontroleerd. Deze capsule schijnt ook beter bestand te zijn tegen maagzuur. Valt dus niet uit elkaar in de maag maar in de darmen.
Tempocol werkt bij mij goed, veel beter dan mijn vorige middel Duspatal, maar het is geen wondermiddel. Soms last van branderig gevoel bij het naar de wc gaan (ontlasting).

----------


## sabin

heb ik ook tijdje ingenomen maar werkt voor geen meter bij mij...

----------

